# Carpet help!



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

My lounge has got ghastly wooden floor laid. I don't like wooden flooring at the best of times but this just cheap and rubbish  .

Do I have to remove it before having a carpet laid, or can carpet be laid over the top?

Ta

LL xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Is it laminate flooring? I guess if it's level & you are buying underlay it should be ok although you might have a problem with floor height & closing your doors etc especially if your laminate has insulation underneath?


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

If it's laminate then it'll be pretty easy to pull up and you may find that there's an underlay already beneath it.  If it's got a thread around the edge then that'll have to come away in order for the carpet to be embedded around the room so it might be worth taking it all up anyway.


----------

